# Suche Stopper



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben eine Aufgabe, einen kleinen Stopper (Hub mind. 10mm) einzusetzen.
Normalerweise würde ich dies einfach mit einem kleinen Pneumatikzylinder machen.
Nun hat der Kunde aber keine Druckluft an der Stelle - und fragt ob es etwas elektrisches gibt.

In meinem Kopf war gleich eine Mechanik ähnlich wie bei einem Schütz. Mit Federkraft in Lage A 
halten, mit der Spule in Lage B ziehen.

Aber entweder bin ich zu doof zum googeln - oder es gibt so etwas nicht wirklich.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee für mich?

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## codemonkey (15 Februar 2021)

https://www.asutec.de/produkte/vereinzeler/vereinzeler-gedaempft/elektrisch/
Sowas?


----------



## marlob (15 Februar 2021)

Meinst du sowas:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/DC-12V-Rohr...297186?hash=item56f35f4f62:g:M5wAAOSwGm1gIjiT

Oder hier:
https://www.conrad.de/de/o/elektrozylinder-1101104.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Februar 2021)

Du kannst ja mal nach Magnetzylinder / Hubmagnet goggeln


----------



## Captain Future (15 Februar 2021)

Elektrischer Stopper EFSD | Festo Deutschland

sowas ?


----------



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2021)

marlob schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/DC-12V-Rohr...297186?hash=item56f35f4f62:g:M5wAAOSwGm1gIjiT



Ja sowas in der Richtung habe ich vor...

MagnetZylinder ist wie Delta schreibt wohl der richtige Suchbegriff!

Danke!

Grüße

Marcel


----------

